# Young family moving to Vancouver



## helenjules (Feb 14, 2010)

Moving to Vancouver in April 2011 with 3 children (7, 5.5 and 3.5 yr olds). I am visiting for a quick reccie in June 2010 to look at schools in the Seymour area and wondered if anyone knows of any good elementary schools. I am assuming that my 2 older children will be entitled to start when we arrive as long as there are places available. Any info would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Schools*



helenjules said:


> Moving to Vancouver in April 2011 with 3 children (7, 5.5 and 3.5 yr olds). I am visiting for a quick reccie in June 2010 to look at schools in the Seymour area and wondered if anyone knows of any good elementary schools. I am assuming that my 2 older children will be entitled to start when we arrive as long as there are places available. Any info would be hugely appreciated.


Make sure you have all your paperwork prior to moving then - we had to wait until our's was completed before my kids could go to school - result: left UK school July and my daughter started just prior to December Xmas break and my son end of January!!! They have semester's here and your children have to start at the beginning not in the middle.
Hope this helps


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi we to are hoping to move out to Vancouver in 2011 and are going out on the 2nd may this year for a quick reccie. We to have 3 young children 8,5 and 2. How did you decide on the seymour area and where abouts is it?? We think we have decided on the Okanagan valley region near to Kelowna but still arn't 100%. My husband is a plumbing and heating engineer so we would obvioussly have to go where he can get work. We are just starting to think that the Okanagan region is quite a drive from Vancouver - approx 4+ hours !! Would love to know how you get on let us know Maria


----------



## Abudhabi_wilkinsons (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi I I'm a new user here. Just signed up today. My names Rich nice to meet you. I was wondering I'm a joiner in the uk. But we are wanting to move out of this country. We just can't stand it any longer. We were thinking of moving to Abu Dhabi, but I seen your post and wondered why you thought of moving to vancouver really.???? is there much work there.And what are the wages like there. Are they better for you in uk or over there. Of course I'm on about your husband and his work. Is it better over there for you and your family???????
what attracted you to it in the first place may I ask. We arn't bothered where we go in the world as long as it is better living then in the uk. And better wages and schooling. Just wondering if you could give us a little advice....
Much appreciated though if you reply
Many thanks THE WILKINSONS


----------



## helenjules (Feb 14, 2010)

MandyB said:


> Make sure you have all your paperwork prior to moving then - we had to wait until our's was completed before my kids could go to school - result: left UK school July and my daughter started just prior to December Xmas break and my son end of January!!! They have semester's here and your children have to start at the beginning not in the middle.
> Hope this helps


Wow! Fast response...thanks. Did you mean that the schools need the paperwork prior to moving or the immigration papers needed to have been completed? Also, when are the semesters...we were hoping to get the kids in school after Easter!?


----------



## helenjules (Feb 14, 2010)

Abudhabi_wilkinsons said:


> Hi I I'm a new user here. Just signed up today. My names Rich nice to meet you. I was wondering I'm a joiner in the uk. But we are wanting to move out of this country. We just can't stand it any longer. We were thinking of moving to Abu Dhabi, but I seen your post and wondered why you thought of moving to vancouver really.???? is there much work there.And what are the wages like there. Are they better for you in uk or over there. Of course I'm on about your husband and his work. Is it better over there for you and your family???????
> what attracted you to it in the first place may I ask. We arn't bothered where we go in the world as long as it is better living then in the uk. And better wages and schooling. Just wondering if you could give us a little advice....
> Much appreciated though if you reply
> Many thanks THE WILKINSONS


Never visited Canada but know many people who have...and have some family there. The general quality of life is meant to be better, although the overall costs will average to the same as in the UK - some things are cheaper and others more expensive. Wages for electricians seem to be similar to the UK.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Abudhabi_wilkinsons said:


> Hi I I'm a new user here. Just signed up today. My names Rich nice to meet you. I was wondering I'm a joiner in the uk. But we are wanting to move out of this country. We just can't stand it any longer. We were thinking of moving to Abu Dhabi, but I seen your post and wondered why you thought of moving to vancouver really.???? is there much work there.And what are the wages like there. Are they better for you in uk or over there. Of course I'm on about your husband and his work. Is it better over there for you and your family???????
> what attracted you to it in the first place may I ask. We arn't bothered where we go in the world as long as it is better living then in the uk. And better wages and schooling. Just wondering if you could give us a little advice....
> Much appreciated though if you reply
> Many thanks THE WILKINSONS


We are also pretty new too to this. Well we are in our early 30's and for the last 5-6 years we had in our heads that we wanted to move to Australia so we went out there a year ago for 4 weeks and had a fantastic time. We loved it came back was all set on going but as the weeks went by we decided that we prefered the idea of the "seasons" just don't know if i could be doing with applying sun lotion every day all year!! And also my husband here mainly does gas work and there just isn't that much natural gas in oz. And also the distance it really is the other side of the world and a long flight. For family and friends in the u.k it would have been pretty hard for them to visit and for us to visit back here especially when there are 5 of us. So when we have been talking to people over the last few years a few people mentioned Canada and my husband was really keen. I wasn't just had it in my head that it was cold all year!! Any way we started reserching and found that we really liked the sound of Ontario and British Columbia. I also discovered that they have lovely warm long summers!! At the moment we have decided on British Columbia just because it has cleaner air, is a lot prettier and there winters are not as bad as in Ontario. But we still have not ruled it out completely all depends on work. In the u.k my husband doesn't do to bad he has run his own business for 10 years and is pretty busy but he works all hours. We want a better place to bring our children up and give them better opportunites. We will hopefully find out a lot more in May when we go. We like the idea of the Okangan region because they don't get as much rain as the coast and i think housing is cheaper but we need to caryy on researching its such a huge decision. by for now maria


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

helenjules said:


> Moving to Vancouver in April 2011 with 3 children (7, 5.5 and 3.5 yr olds). I am visiting for a quick reccie in June 2010 to look at schools in the Seymour area and wondered if anyone knows of any good elementary schools. I am assuming that my 2 older children will be entitled to start when we arrive as long as there are places available. Any info would be hugely appreciated.


Hi 

I think you might be speaking of North Vancouver, which would be School District 044. The following websites may be helpful to you...

Home

Education - Province of British Columbia


----------



## helenjules (Feb 14, 2010)

m field said:


> Hi we to are hoping to move out to Vancouver in 2011 and are going out on the 2nd may this year for a quick reccie. We to have 3 young children 8,5 and 2. How did you decide on the seymour area and where abouts is it?? We think we have decided on the Okanagan valley region near to Kelowna but still arn't 100%. My husband is a plumbing and heating engineer so we would obvioussly have to go where he can get work. We are just starting to think that the Okanagan region is quite a drive from Vancouver - approx 4+ hours !! Would love to know how you get on let us know Maria


Wow! Quite a few similarities there. Seymour is in North Van (North Shore area). Its about half an hour drive to Downtown Van and we are hoping that there will be work in and around the area. My husband is an electrician, so like you, need to go where the work is. Seymour is meant to be great for families...quite suburban - close to the city and right next to the mountains. Must keep in touch as I think we could really help each other with our research/info.


----------



## helenjules (Feb 14, 2010)

Great.Thanks very much. Exactly the sort of info we need.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes will definetley keep in touch,its nice to know there are people out there wanting to do the same. I will have a look at Seymour. We are starting to think we need to be somewhere nearer to the bigger cities for colleges/uni's and even dance schhols etc.. as the kids grow. And hopefully may be more work available.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Where in the u.k do you live now?? We are in Hull.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

helenjules said:


> Great.Thanks very much. Exactly the sort of info we need.


There are services to help you (find a town and check out the job situation), and one I'm aware of called coming to vancouver is run by Mark Northcote, an ex-pat brit.


Best wishes.


----------



## helenjules (Feb 14, 2010)

m field said:


> Where in the u.k do you live now?? We are in Hull.


Brighton. Bit further south!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

helenjules said:


> Brighton. Bit further south!!!


I also came to Canada from Brighton, Hove actually, in December 1968. Great memories!

Lived 20 years in Ontario before moving to Vancouver.:clap2:


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

With the construction industry rebounding he should be able to find a job as an electrician fairly easy. BTW it is wetter in North Vancouver as it is up against the mountains which tend to collect the clouds. It gets drier the further south you are.


----------



## helenjules (Feb 14, 2010)

reevolved said:


> I also came to Canada from Brighton, Hove actually, in December 1968. Great memories!
> 
> Lived 20 years in Ontario before moving to Vancouver.:clap2:


I love Brighton, so will find it hard to leave. I have been led to believe that Vancouver has some cultural/ecclectic similarities...is this true?! 

Do you want us to bring a stick of rock over and a photo of the rapidly disappearing West Pier?!!!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

You will find a lot of similarities with Vancouver, especially climate. It is much like Brighton, even some palm trees. It is probably the most laid back large city there is. A lot like San Francisco that way. Even with a population pushing 3 million, it has a small city feel to it. I see by your various posts you are torn on where to live. To be quite frank I would probably rent a place for a month or 2 & explore your options. Cheapest would be Surrey or maybe Port Coquitlam, both well served by transit. As I offered to someone else feel free to phone me 604-575-0911. I am in mexico til mid May (I spend winters here). As you can see by my link in my sig, I run a Vancouver info web site, and not to sound like I am blowing my own horn I know more about Vancouver & its environs than most, even though I now live in Abbotsford to the east. I am originally from Gloucester BTW.


----------



## helenjules (Feb 14, 2010)

telcoman said:


> You will find a lot of similarities with Vancouver, especially climate. It is much like Brighton, even some palm trees. It is probably the most laid back large city there is. A lot like San Francisco that way. Even with a population pushing 3 million, it has a small city feel to it. I see by your various posts you are torn on where to live. To be quite frank I would probably rent a place for a month or 2 & explore your options. Cheapest would be Surrey or maybe Port Coquitlam, both well served by transit. As I offered to someone else feel free to phone me 604-575-0911. I am in mexico til mid May (I spend winters here). As you can see by my link in my sig, I run a Vancouver info web site, and not to sound like I am blowing my own horn I know more about Vancouver & its environs than most, even though I now live in Abbotsford to the east. I am originally from Gloucester BTW.


That's great thanks. Port Coquitlam does sound good and seems like you can avoid the bridge to get into town. Won't really have too much options once we move over as I will need to get the kids into school. Hopefully, I will be able to make a decision in June!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

helenjules said:


> Great.Thanks very much. Exactly the sort of info we need.


Your husbands occupation is usable anywhere. North Vancouver has a high Iranian population, BTW, so if your into kebobs, no problem, LOL. It is one of the more expensive areas for housing.


----------



## Rich B (Mar 4, 2010)

helenjules said:


> Moving to Vancouver in April 2011 with 3 children (7, 5.5 and 3.5 yr olds). I am visiting for a quick reccie in June 2010 to look at schools in the Seymour area and wondered if anyone knows of any good elementary schools. I am assuming that my 2 older children will be entitled to start when we arrive as long as there are places available. Any info would be hugely appreciated.


When you come over in June, I would seriously look at other areas other than the Northshore. House prices are more in North Vancouver. I personally live in Port Moody, 25 mins from downtown Vancouver, and love it. Port Coquitlam is another 10-15 mins further east from Port Moody. Schools are good and the choice of activities for the kids are fantastic. The one thing you should make sure is that even though your husband is an electrician, he may not have the Canadian experience. This is a term you may here when he looks for a job. He may need to re-sit the Canadian electrical code exam. I am a plumber and when I came 10 years ago I had to do the same for my trade. Regards picking an area where the work is, most areas in Metro Vancouver are drivable within the hour.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

When you do visit, go to a home Depot store (they are everywhere) & pick up the BC electrical code book. It's an 8 x 10 red colored book. It has the entire electrical code in there, plus sample questions & answers for the test. We use 110 60 hz, although 220 is used for stoves, dryer, jacuzzis, etc., so there will be differences. Plus there are quirks concerning outlets on kitchen counters etc that may be different. While in there you can also look at electrical hardware so you know what they are talking about when they describe certain devices.


----------



## helenjules (Feb 14, 2010)

Rich B said:


> When you come over in June, I would seriously look at other areas other than the Northshore. House prices are more in North Vancouver. I personally live in Port Moody, 25 mins from downtown Vancouver, and love it. Port Coquitlam is another 10-15 mins further east from Port Moody. Schools are good and the choice of activities for the kids are fantastic. The one thing you should make sure is that even though your husband is an electrician, he may not have the Canadian experience. This is a term you may here when he looks for a job. He may need to re-sit the Canadian electrical code exam. I am a plumber and when I came 10 years ago I had to do the same for my trade. Regards picking an area where the work is, most areas in Metro Vancouver are drivable within the hour.


Seriously considering other areas now...thanks to peoples advice. Will check out Port Moody and Port Coquitlam...money is always an issue!!! Thanks.


----------



## helenjules (Feb 14, 2010)

telcoman said:


> When you do visit, go to a home Depot store (they are everywhere) & pick up the BC electrical code book. It's an 8 x 10 red colored book. It has the entire electrical code in there, plus sample questions & answers for the test. We use 110 60 hz, although 220 is used for stoves, dryer, jacuzzis, etc., so there will be differences. Plus there are quirks concerning outlets on kitchen counters etc that may be different. While in there you can also look at electrical hardware so you know what they are talking about when they describe certain devices.


Great...thanks for that!


----------



## labanks (Jan 20, 2010)

:wave: Hi hope you don't mind me adding to this ? we are hoping to move to vancouver later this year and are going over in april to have a look around schools and houses eg !!! we are looking in the english bay area but it so hard do you look for a place to live 1st or schools??? we have a girl 12 and boy 9 yrs so we want a good school but don't want to pay high rent, so would rather live on the out skirts of Vancouver. Any Ideas 
Lisa


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

labanks said:


> :wave: Hi hope you don't mind me adding to this ? we are hoping to move to vancouver later this year and are going over in april to have a look around schools and houses eg !!! we are looking in the english bay area but it so hard do you look for a place to live 1st or schools??? we have a girl 12 and boy 9 yrs so we want a good school but don't want to pay high rent, so would rather live on the out skirts of Vancouver. Any Ideas
> Lisa


English Bay is expensive, but there are plenty of Apartments to rent in the West End, if you don't mind living in a high rise. You have to realize that like most North American cities, most people live in suburbs, not downtown.

Although I don't think much of the Fraser Institute (they support cases like anti- climate change lobbies, oil companies, etc), one thing they do well with pretty good accuracy, is rate schools. Here is the link Fraser Institute B.C. school rankings. 

If you go to this site Search for Homes and Property in Vancouver, BC, Canada | Real Estate Board of Greater Vancouver, Canada you can search property listings by price & other criteria to get an idea of what you are up against

A townhouse BTW is a group of semidetached home in one complex. If you go to my website below & find the descriptions of neighbourhoods (immigration section), it will give you some idea of areas.


----------



## helenjules (Feb 14, 2010)

labanks said:


> :wave: Hi hope you don't mind me adding to this ? we are hoping to move to vancouver later this year and are going over in april to have a look around schools and houses eg !!! we are looking in the english bay area but it so hard do you look for a place to live 1st or schools??? we have a girl 12 and boy 9 yrs so we want a good school but don't want to pay high rent, so would rather live on the out skirts of Vancouver. Any Ideas
> Lisa


I know what you mean. I plan on considering 2 or 3 places to visit first, then contact a couple of schools in each area...then take it from there. Kind of going in blind really. It is quite difficult and stressful - but I'm sure it will all work out. We really don't want to have to move around, but worse case scenario, we can move! Let me know how you get on!


----------

